# Anyone know the name of this song?



## gtzpower (Nov 4, 2010)

Its been bugging me for weeks. Yes, this is a terrible recreation, but I think it will be recognizable. (see attached mp3)

Thanks!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

gtzpower said:


> Its been bugging me for weeks. Yes, this is a terrible recreation, but I think it will be recognizable. (see attached mp3)
> 
> Thanks!


It's the first movement from Mozart's 'Eine Kleine Nachtmusik.'


----------



## gtzpower (Nov 4, 2010)

That's it! Thanks so much!


----------

